# just a funny thing for me



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

i have worked for this company for 13 years started out just scrapping and delivering materials. but have over the years learned all the ins and outs . trained myself how to hang tape and texture . since the construction slow down my bosses two brothers have gone from behind their desks to taping houses again after 25 years of no manual work . but they talk to me like its my first day on the job . I RETAUGHT THEM HOW THE TOOLS WORK WHAT IS ACCEPTABLE WORK . yet they talk to me like im just a pee on . i have ran multiple jobs for them done estimates and job costing countless research on ways to better our company but still no gravy on my taters . I GUESS I'M JUST VENTING !


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Tell them to shove it and go self employed, Been 13 years for me, yes parts of it sucks but no way will i put up with crap like this, those guys are using you dude, Go self employed and make something for yourself.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Mike, they probably are a little harsh on you, but remember ,it,s their company[25plus] you are probably their main man , but they are doing the estimating, money chasing and bill paying, when you add that to your arsenal all the bitchin counts. Don,t take it the wrong way ,not bashing you, Iv,e had a couple of my guys over the years get a little puffy in the chest,then I give them an ultimatum ,you get the next three jobs and chase the money and run them start to finish, just saying.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

dont get me wrong they know their buisness and are very good at keeping the doors open alot of companies in our area have changed names because they get in trouble they have been in the game 25 years and still the same i would love to open my own but after the last two years it scares the hell out of me so i work for them making good money and have job security then weekend do my own work making awsome money for several builders just bugs me i bend over backwards for my bosses and all the other guys do just enough to not get fired one of them even under bid the bosses on a house and he still has a job !!!


----------

